# The Wire Sig



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

something i made today :


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

it's a little to wide it's got way too much free space
would decrease the width and make the text bigger

oh and with sigs borders always make them look better even if it's just a 1 pixel black border


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

ThaMuffinMan said:


> it's a little to wide it's got way too much free space
> would decrease the width and make the text bigger


its bodie against the baltimore skyline and a skyline has to be somewhat wide. and i like the text as it is



> oh and with sigs borders always make them look better even if it's just a 1 pixel black border


heres with borders


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks good, but as already stated, it's pretty wide. If you want to represent the skyline, make it more noticeable. Perhaps tone down the effects a little, or emphasise the skyline more.

Also, with the text, try to never use that bold times new roman stuff, especially if it's going to be big. It's just such an amatuer font. If you're gonna go basic, make it small and bare bones, like the best mod sig you have right now.

Otherwise, go a tad more more fancy. And place it up higher too.

Lastly, a one stroke black border would look much better.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Like was already said add a 1 or 2 px black border and make it a little less wide. 

I would also dim down that light effect so the skyline can be seen easier.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know shit about sigs but I know it looks cool and that the Wire was possibly the greatest TV show ever and Bodie was the man.


----------

